# ,      ,      ?

## autobuh

:    / .
             / .
    5 .
  ,    3 ,   " ",  -.
 10      .  ,       -  ,  "  ,    ,       ,     ".

     -   ?
, ,   -      ,    .

----------


## yante

> :    / .
>              / .
>     5 .
>   ,    3 ,   " ",  -.
>  10      .  ,       -  ,  "  ,    ,       ,     ".
> 
>      -   ?
> , ,   -      ,    .


         ?
      ,       ,   ,      ...

----------


## doubtpoint

:

   .    -   . .
     ,          .

----------


## autobuh

> .


 ,    .     ,     100000.  - .

----------

> ,    .     ,     100000.  - .


       ?

----------

> ,    .     ,     100000.  - .


   ,     ,   ,            .

----------

? ?       ?  - ?

----------

> ,


 , ?

----------

,   -  ,         2- .

----------

?

----------

> ,   -  ,         2- .


,         .        ,   ,      .           .

----------

> , ?


     ,     100000 .   .    ,        ,  2 ,  ,  .        .

----------

> ?


       . 3 . 619  (     )    ,  ,    -             .

----------


## yante

> ,     100000 .   .    ,        ,  2 ,  ,  .        .


      //,  -  ...

----------

> :    / .
>              / .
>     5 .
>   ,    3 ,   " ",  -.
>  10      .  ,       -  ,  "  ,    ,       ,     ".
> 
>      -   ?
> , ,   -      ,    .


     ...
 ?
.
     ,          , .
     . 
  ?
 ?   ,   ,   .    -    .
, .

         ,     -   ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,   -  ,         2- .


 
   5-7

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> //,  -  ...


 500

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,         .        ,   ,      .           .


,   ?

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,    .     ,     100000.  - .


     2  ,,
  -        ?
  ,  ,

----------

> ,        ,  2 ,  ,  .        .


            ,           ,         10 000  ,      .   ?

----------

> ,   ?


  -  .   .      ,     .

----------

> ,           ,         10 000  ,      .   ?


,                 ,    ,     .
        -           .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,                 ,    ,     .
>         -           .


  :Good:

----------

> ,           ,         10 000  ,      .   ?


 ,    ,  ,       ,    ,   ,   .       ,     , ,    .
   ,  , ,          .

----------


## autobuh

,  ,   ,   .
  ,        .
  ...  ,          .
   .
   ?  ,     ?
     ?

----------

> ...  ,          .
>    .
>    ?


          .

----------


## Lemori

> ,  ,   ,   .
>   ,        .
>   ...  ,          .
>    .
>    ?  ,     ?
>      ?


        ))))

----------


## dpolekhov

*Lemori*, ,    ?        .          .

              .       ,     ,   .           . ,              ...

----------

> *Lemori*      ,     ,   .           . ,              ...


   , , ,    ,    ,          ,-

----------

> ,  ,   ,   .
>   ,        .
>   ...  ,          .
>    .
>    ?  ,     ?
>      ?


              ,        .

----------

> ,        .


 ,  .        ,       .         .       "  "    .

----------

> ,  .


     ..                               ?

----------

> ,                 ,    ,     .
>         -           .


     22.09.2014   N 33-8339 :   . :         ,         . :  ,            ,               .

----------

> ,    .     ,     100000.  - .

----------

,     ,  2      ,    ,   2 ,    .   ,  ,           .    ,       ,   .
          ,

----------


## autobuh

> ,


   .    ,  "        ,      .      - ,        ."

----------

> .    ,  "        ,      ...


  ...

----------


## autobuh

> ...


   ?

----------

> ,     100000 .   .    ,        ,  2 ,  ,  .        .


     .       . ,  .  ,       .           .

----------


## autobuh

> .       . ,  .  ,       .           .


-,         500 .

----------


## rtb

> .       . ,  .  ,       .           .


  ,  ?

----------


## autobuh

> .


    )))

----------

